# Spitfire Audio App



## alanb (Jun 1, 2018)

I keep my music computer disconnected from the Internet whenever possible and, for years untold, have led a reasonably contented existence downloading new libraries onto a different computer, scanning them with my preferred anti-malware program, and only then transferring them to the music computer for installation.

The new Spitfire Audio App doesn't appear to have a 'download only' option (like, say, the Continuata "Connect" program), and I don't want to "install" the new Labs instruments on the computer onto which I want to download and scan said instruments.

As anyone who got infected by the Nyetya ransomware last July after installing tax accounting software downloaded from a trusted developer will tell you, even trusted developers' products can be compromised — it's nice (necessary) to be able to scan everything that you download, _*before*_ you install it. 

At least with Continuata, you are given a "manual download links" option . . . does/will Spitfire offer something similar?

Please? Thanks!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2018)

You can install on your download computer then just move the "installed" folder manually to your workstation. It'll work.


OTOH, I don't think anyone's putting ransomware into virtual instruments.


----------



## TGV (Jun 1, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> I don't think anyone's putting ransomware into virtual instruments


Let's not give 'm ideas!


----------



## Garry (Jun 1, 2018)

So what do people think of the new Spitfire App? I almost don't like to comment on the other thread, since they're freely giving away 2 sample libraries, so I wouldn't want even constructive criticism to be misconstrued as negative.

That said, I guess one of their (perfectly reasonable) reasons for doing this, is that they can extend the use of the app, so that their commercial libraries are more accepted within it, and so that they get feedback on it's use from the community, that might then avoid glitches when their commercial libraries are released. It's a good idea, and a reasonable _quid pro quo _when they're providing free patches. So, in _that _spirit, of providing feedback for positive purposes, my constructive criticism to the @Spitfire Team is as follows:


I appreciate the buttons represent the number '10', as a way of pictorially acknowledging this to be their 10 year anniversary, but from a GUI perspective, it's highly wasteful of space. This doesn't matter so much with simple libraries like their LABS, but for HZS, it's meant that they've had to distribute things across multiple tabs/pages. For example, as Daniel James noted, some mic positions that should be right next to each other for ease of workflow, are on separate pages. In fact, I thought the mock-up that Daniel did was awesome! All of the information right there where you want it, scrolling kept to a minimum. I understand they worked with an outside company on the GUI, and Daniel's version is exactly the opposite you might want if you're a graphic designer who doesn't understand VI workflow, but it's exactly what VI users _would _want!
I appreciate why they would want to move outside of kontakt, giving them greater control over their own libraries, and not having to pay the licensing fee to NI. However, kontakt is now so well established, that a new engine means it's a pain to fit into my workflow. I love the fact that EastWest have made Play work with Komplete Kontrol, and hope Spitfire have plans to make this NKS-compatible in future too, because it would mean a much better user experience, using their libraries in conjunction with other libraries.
I love that the GUI is re-sizeable: pet hate of Kontakt is that everything is often so small. This is a big improvement for me.
Although I have the functional concerns above with the GUI, I think the look is nice and sleek. I would give that up for better functionality, but it's still worth mentioning and appreciating.
Again, from Spitfire's perspective, I can see why they would do this, for the reasons above. But from their customer's perspective, what did we gain? The functionality seems the same as kontakt. It would be great if there are key features, that perhaps I haven't understood/appreciated yet, that Spitfire could point to, that would underscore the value of their new engine.
None of this should detract from what Spitfire have done here though. Remember, they are now contributing the 1% to charity themselves, that was previously based on user-donations. That is pretty awesome. They're also making it easier for new, young users to get involved and interested, without the enormous financial hurdles that decent samples can pose when starting out - great credit to them for that.

What are your likes/dislikes with the new Spitfire engine?


----------



## alanb (Jun 1, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> You can install on your download computer then just move the "installed" folder manually to your workstation. It'll work.



Yeah . . . that just strikes me as such an inelegant (and inefficient and annoying) solution for as deeply-entrenched a developer as Spitfire and such a gracefully-crafted GUI as that of this app.



> OTOH, I don't think anyone's putting ransomware into virtual instruments.



Nobody thought that anybody was putting ransomware into boring ol' tax accounting software, either, yet Nyetya managed to impact folks and organizations "in 64 countries, including banks in Ukraine, Russian oil giant Rosneft, British advertising company WPP and US law firm DLA Piper"...

Moreover, I find the notion of having control over where I get to download new software, *and whether I get to scan new software before installing it * wrested away from me to be more 'obnoxious' than 'convenient'.


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 1, 2018)

Garry said:


> What are your likes/dislikes with the new Spitfire engine?



-I don't know what the symbols represent - I right-click to see "Ah, CC11".
- I can't open the backend to change effects (EQ, ADSR or the like) or change stuff in the samples (let's say cut at the end or the front and stuff like that)


----------



## JohnG (Jun 1, 2018)

Garry said:


> from their customer's perspective, what did we gain?



One thing we (might have) gained is that perhaps Spitfire's libraries won't appear almost immediately in torrent websites? IDK because I never visit those but, in the past, if one searches online for any Spitfire library, depressingly there are many suspicious-looking hits.

And so what?

Protection from theft is important, indirectly, to us as users of these products. I want these companies to make some money, both so those who took the risk to bring us samples can get some reward and so that they can _stay in business_. If your products immediately get stolen and, even worse, someone _else_ is making money off them, that has to be very frustrating and, at some point, threatening, commercially. You can't expect to pay 300 players, or even four, plus all the engineers, support staff, marketing, customer service and all of that and then see your work pirated almost immediately.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2018)

None of the torrented libraries are the latest available versions, so pirates are always behind the curve. Also some of their libraries never leaked. Rest assured if Spitfire couldn't cover their costs because of piracy they wouldn't be with us still in this day. They're just fine financially, as their product release tempo continues to show.

Besides, who's to say that the new engine also won't get cracked eventually?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 1, 2018)

Is spitfire planning to move all of their libraries over to a new proprietary instrument?


----------



## Garry (Jun 1, 2018)

JohnG said:


> One thing we (might have) gained is that perhaps Spitfire's libraries won't appear almost immediately in torrent websites? IDK because I never visit those but, in the past, if one searches online for any Spitfire library, depressingly there are many suspicious-looking hits.
> 
> And so what?
> 
> Protection from theft is important, indirectly, to us as users of these products. I want these companies to make some money, both so those who took the risk to bring us samples can get some reward and so that they can _stay in business_. If your products immediately get stolen and, even worse, someone _else_ is making money off them, that has to be very frustrating and, at some point, threatening, commercially. You can't expect to pay 300 players, or even four, plus all the engineers, support staff, marketing, customer service and all of that and then see your work pirated almost immediately.


Totally agree, and I hope it works for them in that sense. That said, in my ignorance, I don't know how long it will be before these too also succumb to that fate - I hope not. I recently read the thread on here, 'The Pirating of My Library', and it was really painful to see, first hand, what the impact is. I hope this new engine provides some relief to Spitfire from that, even if only temporarily.


----------



## fish_hoof (Jun 1, 2018)

Garry said:


> I appreciate why they would want to move outside of kontakt, giving them greater control over their own libraries, and not having to pay the licensing fee to NI. However, kontakt is now so well established, that a new engine means it's a pain to fit into my workflow. I love the fact that EastWest have made Play work with Komplete Kontrol, and hope Spitfire have plans to make this NKS-compatible in future too, because it would mean a much better user experience, using their libraries in conjunction with other libraries.


I personally like the new GUI. Nice breath of fresh air. I know that kontakt is well established but I wonder if part of the reasoning is sound? I know this may be crazy, but HZS just sounds better in terms of power (downloading the other freebies, so not sure yet). I've said it before, but its like the difference between using a guitar amp plugin and a real amp. There is just something missing in the plugin amp. Thought I remember Hans Zimmer speaking long ago about kontakt not sounding good either, which is why he does a lot of his own samplers... or maybe I mis-read that... or maybe I'm nuts... either way, it's good stuff in my own little world.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2018)

Can you hear how Kontakt "doesn't sound good"? I mean really.

I take a sample and play it in my DAW and then play it in Kontakt. Minding the gain staging between the two, they sound the same.

Differences will only start appear once you start stretching the sample further away from root pitch, but even in this case Kontakt is decent enough (and offers three different sample interpolation modes, so conversion can be really clean - plus there's an option to always apply "perfect" interpolation mode at offline render).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 1, 2018)

Well I can say this, I recently threw down some cash for VSL Cube and one of the main reasons why? 

Vienna Instrument Pro. 

Kontakt is great for what it is, but if they have their own player then they can make it be exactly what they want it to be. There will be pros and cons, but if they add all the flexibility that most of us need to their player, then nobody will miss Kontakt. 

It will be interesting to see where they go with all this.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 1, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> None of the torrented libraries are the latest available versions, so pirates are always behind the curve.



I'm not sure what point you're making -- that piracy doesn't really matter? That it's a small problem? A quick google search I think rebuts that pretty nicely.

Piracy is an enormous problem no matter what version is stolen, or to what degree sales are lost. These are not big companies that can ignore piracy; even a relatively small number of lost sales can have a serious effect on whether a product is a financial success or not. Spitfire and East West, to take two, may seem to me at times like "big" companies, but they are tiny, with fewer than 50 employees, if that. 

If you don't agree that piracy remains rampant and problematic, there is market evidence that it is both; consider the lengths to which Microsoft and other, much larger companies go in trying to prevent piracy. Big companies have staff to analyze what the cost-benefit is of policing authorized copies and they clearly have decided to spend resources on that.

Unquestionably, other music software companies have succumbed to piracy and I'm hopeful that, like East West, Spitfire will get some relief from that problem.

But don't ask me -- look at some of the posts from developers here and elsewhere that describe just how pervasive and devastating it can be. The smaller the company, the more directly those taking the risk are affected.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2018)

Spitfire has more than 50 employees. Way more (they're in triple digits now IIRC). And they are very much in the black despite the piracy. So... yeah, overall they don't seem to be bothered by it much, they just keep releasing and people just keep buying, regardless of piracy. Otherwise they wouldn't be here today, still.



> The smaller the company, the more directly those taking the risk are affected.



Of course, that is a given. I'm not disputing that.


However, equating a torrented download to a lost sale is not exactly right either. Nobody guarantees that that would indeed be the case - that somebody torrents because he can't buy it now but will at some other point. Majority of pirates wouldn't ever consider buying *anything*. So that's a fallacy all in all.


----------



## robgb (Jun 1, 2018)

Nobody's ever going to try to collect a ransom from musicians. You'd make more money with a tin cup on the street.


----------



## alanb (Jun 1, 2018)

Just to pull this thread back onto the original point, I'm still asking the @Spitfire Team and @SpitfireSupport to either incorporate a "download only" option into their beautifully-GUI'd app, or give us (or at least me) access to manual download links...........


----------



## alanb (Jun 1, 2018)

It took a while before I could even find the manual download link for the app itself . . .


----------



## Garry (Jun 1, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> ...then nobody will miss Kontakt.



Yeah, I'd still miss Kontakt though because not _all _of my libraries will be from Spitfire, so having something that means I can incorporate engines from multiple companies, makes things much easier (again, the example of EastWest libraries being NKS-compatible, as of this year). 

Maybe the Spitfire engine will get so popular, that in time we will be reversing the question, and asking other companies to make their engines compatible with Spitfire's. But for that to happen, there has to be real, tangible advantages to the users, that extend substantially beyond what Kontakt currently offers, and I'm not seeing that. If anything, the functionality is currently less than Kontakt. Admittedly, it's early days, so let's just see how they go, but for now, perhaps making it compatible with Kontakt in the meantime would be welcomed by many of their customers, and increase it's adoption into the market.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 1, 2018)

I really like the new app and much prefer it to the Spitfire Kontakt versions. It loads quickly. There's nothing about the GUI that can't be worked out within 5 seconds. We could nit-pick all day, but I'm sure they'll be improvements and iterations.

The (free) plugin did however crash Logic once yesterday evening despite working perfectly for hours.
Because of this, I'm uninstalling all my Spitfire libraries, unsubscribing from all Spitfire marketing channels and burning effigies of Paul and Christian. I'll be sure to post a lengthy diatribe about it on VI control.


----------



## robgb (Jun 1, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> then nobody will miss Kontakt.


I will. I love Kontakt.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 1, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> Is spitfire planning to move all of their libraries over to a new proprietary instrument?





Garry said:


> Maybe the Spitfire engine will get so popular, that in time we will be reversing the question, and asking other companies to make their engines compatible with Spitfire's. But for that to happen, there has to be real, tangible advantages to the users, that extend substantially beyond what Kontakt currently offers, and I'm not seeing that. If anything, the functionality is currently less than Kontakt.



Personally, I think unless the App is radically better than Kontakt, it's off-putting to have to use something else. I like that there's a uniform standard for Kontakt libraries, and only one VST to learn -- and so far I haven't seen any evidence that anyone has made one that works better. (Or enough better that it's worth the learning curve.) I recently got my first Eduardo Tarilonte library, and while the samples are lovely I'm not loving the Best Service Engine -- and that experience also factored into my decision not to get Hollywood Orchestra during the recent VSTBuzz sale.

Maybe Spitfire's App will be really good, and/or maybe their libraries are good enough (like Tarilonte's) that people will put up with it. And I get the anti-piracy angle. But apart from that, I don't see what value it brings to the end user.


----------



## Garry (Jun 1, 2018)

alanb said:


> Just to pull this thread back onto the original point, I'm still asking the @Spitfire Team and @SpitfireSupport to either incorporate a "download only" option into their beautifully-GUI'd app, or give us (or at least me) access to manual download links...........


Sorry for the unintentional hijacking! Hopefully support will reply...


----------



## robgb (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm not in love with the app. It's far too limited. I'm reminded of the old, old days when I used Kompakt, the long defunct NI rompler (which had great sounds, by the way), only with far less control. I think this new app is hampered by its simplicity. Great for someone who just wants to load and play, bad for someone who wants to get in behind the scenes and tweak certain parameters, add fx, etc. Also, if I want to switch from long strings to shorts, how do I do it? Apparently I have to load a new instance of the player on a new track. Not good for those of us who prefer articulation switching over separate tracks... Bottom line, I hope Spitfire stays with Kontakt.


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 1, 2018)

alanb said:


> It took a while before I could even find the manual download link for the app itself . . .


I had to use google just to search for the download app. There was no clear reference on the website about "where" to download the app, just reference that you needed to download it. This is fairly common though, where google seems to find things easier than searching through the companies website.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 1, 2018)

Rob said:


> I've just noticed, playing the felt piano, that it's almost impossible to play chords evenly, meaning land each note of the chord at exactly the same time, there's always some kind of arpeggio... at first I doubted my piano skills but then realized it was the instrument.



Yepp, don't know if it's a bug or a feature? Maybe there's a hidden tightness parameter set to zero... or randomly attack preroll time variations on round robins?

This 16th are hard quantized in time, length and velocity. I added octaves... the timing is kind of creative.

SoftPiano-Quantized.mp3

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/softpiano-quantized-mp3.13699/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 1, 2018)

robgb said:


> I will. I love Kontakt.



Me too. People forget that it is a sampler but treat it as a rompler.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 1, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> OTOH, I don't think anyone's putting ransomware into virtual instruments.



on cracked libraries/programs found on torrents. which im guessing the whole point of cracking programs... to install viruses. its the same no matter how its done but if its free you are the product


----------



## fish_hoof (Jun 1, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Can you hear how Kontakt "doesn't sound good"? I mean really.
> 
> I take a sample and play it in my DAW and then play it in Kontakt. Minding the gain staging between the two, they sound the same.
> 
> Differences will only start appear once you start stretching the sample further away from root pitch, but even in this case Kontakt is decent enough (and offers three different sample interpolation modes, so conversion can be really clean - plus there's an option to always apply "perfect" interpolation mode at offline render).



Really good stuff here. 

I just remember the quote from HZ long ago, and then it hit me when playing HZS, saying to myself “this feels and sounds different”. Now there could be other factors involved with that, but not even the 200 piece orch from 8dio felt the same way HZS does. I then swaped out a piece I did with Century Strings (which i do really love) with same HZS articulations and the piece had so much more umpf. Not saying i have golden ears, just a thought I had combined with some of my most recent experience.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> which im guessing the whole point of cracking programs... to install viruses.



Nope. The whole point of cracking programs is (for great majority of hackers) to show their prowess in breaking protection schemes. Viruses are by default not a part of a warezed program, this is usually added later on by some shady websites that sell warez. However, there are plenty of places where you won't get a single virus along with warez - those are usually closed, invite-only communities and torrent trackers.

How do I know? Well... know your enemy. And verify the info. Don't generalize and put everything into the same basket, that's far from being the case.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2018)

fish_hoof said:


> Now there could be other factors involved with that, but not even the 200 piece orch from 8dio felt the same way HZS does.



OF COURSE there are other factors, much more important than the sampler being used. Like - which hall was it recorded in, which mics were used, how were they positioned, which and how many players, did the conductor had a really great fart just before the recording has started, etc. etc. etc. It all starts with the sampling process - Troels doesn't work or sample his stuff the way HZ does and vice versa. The sampler itself is not going to make night-and-day difference, not with the way orchestral sampling is done usually (which is chromatic or wholetone sampling, so sampler would have very little to modify as far as stretching the zones/sample interpolation is concerned).

What you've done there is quite literally comparing apples and oranges. Totally different grounds, different samples, you cannot compare them like that. Ideally you would take the same sample and put it in both samplers then deduce, but since Spitfire's sampler is closed source, this isn't possible.


----------



## fish_hoof (Jun 1, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> OF COURSE there are other factors, much more important than the sampler being used. Like - which hall was it recorded in, which mics were used, how were they positioned, which and how many players, did the conductor had a really great fart just before the recording has started, etc. etc. etc. It all starts with the sampling process - Troels doesn't work or sample his stuff the way HZ does and vice versa. The sampler itself is not going to make night-and-day difference, not with the way orchestral sampling is done usually (which is chromatic or wholetone sampling, so sampler would have very little to modify as far as stretching the zones/sample interpolation is concerned).
> 
> What you've done there is quite literally comparing apples and oranges. Totally different grounds, different samples, you cannot compare them like that. Ideally you would take the same sample and put it in both samplers then deduce, but since Spitfire's sampler is closed source, this isn't possible.



Good stuff... maybe HZ will chime in on what he hears.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 1, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope. The whole point of cracking programs is (for great majority of hackers) to show their prowess in breaking protection schemes. Viruses are by default not a part of a warezed program, this is usually added later on by some shady websites that sell warez. However, there are plenty of places where you won't get a single virus along with warez - those are usually closed, invite-only communities and torrent trackers.
> 
> How do I know? Well... know your enemy. And verify the info. Don't generalize and put everything into the same basket, that's far from being the case.



I dunno.. you have evil in your name... you are one of them! lol

for reals.. I do agree it might be to show those hacker powers .. (well, thats what I thought was the case way back then 10+ years ago )but I think there is some financial motives nowadays. OR it could be the same.. I haven't been keeping track. im still amazed there isn't more something done about these torrent sites..


----------



## Rob (Jun 1, 2018)

Saxer said:


> ...
> ... the timing is kind of creative.
> 
> SoftPiano-Quantized.mp3
> ...


----------



## stevedeath (Jun 1, 2018)

Not sure on it myself. I quite like minimal design but it doesn’t do minimal in a particularly stylish well. Looks a bit like an unfinished version of the NI symphony series GUI’s. Why has everyone got to have a big knob nowadays


----------



## robgb (Jun 1, 2018)

stevedeath said:


> Not sure on it myself. I quite like minimal design but it doesn’t do minimal in a particularly stylish well. Looks a bit like an unfinished version of the NI symphony series GUI’s. Why has everyone got to have a big knob nowadays


It's all about the illusion of power.


----------



## alanb (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh, you mean, nasty group of thread-hijacking bastards . . . 

*Will @Spitfire Team or @SpitfireSupport please give me some manual download links?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

XOX,

— Alan*


----------



## alanb (Jun 1, 2018)

*[now and forever]*


----------



## axb312 (Jun 20, 2018)

Trying to download LABS stuff....App just says "Something went wrong" and asks if I'm connected to the internet...haven't even logged in yet...

@SpitfireSupport ?


----------



## bjderganc (Jun 20, 2018)

Anyone know why the Spitfire helper (MacOS) has to run in the background at all times?


----------



## Sami (Jun 20, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'm uninstalling all my Spitfire libraries, unsubscribing from all Spitfire marketing channels and burning effigies of Paul and Christian. I'll be sure to post a lengthy diatribe about it on VI control.


And a >5h video please


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 21, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Trying to download LABS stuff....App just says "Something went wrong" and asks if I'm connected to the internet...haven't even logged in yet...
> 
> @SpitfireSupport ?


Hi there, I believe you may have attempted to log in during some temporary downtime. Could I ask if this is still an issue for you?

Luke


----------



## mojamusic (Jun 21, 2018)

So this would explain why OA wouldn't load in Kontakt. ALL of the Spitfire app have been updated to the new Spitfire App.

Is this right?


----------



## axb312 (Jun 21, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi there, I believe you may have attempted to log in during some temporary downtime. Could I ask if this is still an issue for you?
> 
> Luke



Hi still have this issue today. I am most definitely connected to the internet.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 22, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Hi still have this issue today. I am most definitely connected to the internet.


Hi there, could you please get in touch with us at https://spitfireaudio.com/support/ (spitfireaudio.com/support)? We'll get you up and running!

Luke


----------



## gpax (Jun 22, 2018)

So, some of you realize you are not having the same discussion?

The OP is referring to the actual downloader application; others replied as if the “App” meant Spitfire’s new proprietary sample engine, such as now runs HZ strings and the LABS.

And still others, perhaps knowing the difference, nevetherless morphed into a tangential discussion about the “App” (i.e., what Spitfire product runs in their new engine, vs. Kontakt) which is not the “App” the OP is inquiring about. 

At least the Spitfire rep seems to understand: I had to read through everything twice before I sorted it out, lol.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 29, 2018)

Has anyone successfully logged into the (downloader) Audio App?

I've tried several times including twice after a password reset and once after a reboot. I can't get past "The password was incorrect" error msg.

I should also mention that I reinstalled the App, but that did not solve the problem.


----------



## Garry (Jun 29, 2018)

No problem here - logged in, downloaded in 10mins. Seems to be fine right now - perhaps try again now?

Thanks Spitfire - the drums are great, and Christian's video really brought them to life.


----------



## davetbass (May 30, 2020)

Anthony said:


> Has anyone successfully logged into the (downloader) Audio App?
> 
> I've tried several times including twice after a password reset and once after a reboot. I can't get past "The password was incorrect" error msg.
> 
> I should also mention that I reinstalled the App, but that did not solve the problem.



I know this was a while ago but were you able to fix this? I have the same problem now (Windows 10) and wondering if there was an easy solution, thanks!


----------



## sostenuto (May 30, 2020)

davetbass said:


> I know this was a while ago but were you able to fix this? I have the same problem now (Windows 10) and wondering if there was an easy solution, thanks!



Win10 Pro here, (2) Desktop PC(s), SFA-App since released. Seems to exhibit symptoms mentioned, intermittently, and takes multiple fiddling or message to SF-Support to resolve. Long periods of good, stable operation. Usual issue requires SFA to 'Reset' a lib and this often fixes. Hoping there is identifiable App issue which ends, or minimizes this niggle !


----------



## davetbass (May 30, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Win10 Pro here, (2) Desktop PC(s), SFA-App since released. Seems to exhibit symptoms mentioned, intermittently, and takes multiple fiddling or message to SF-Support to resolve. Long periods of good, stable operation. Usual issue requires SFA to 'Reset' a lib and this often fixes. Hoping there is identifiable App issue which ends, or minimizes this niggle !



Hey, thanks for quick reply, I'll wait for SFA support to reset like you mentioned, thanks!


----------



## davetbass (Jun 4, 2020)

This is just my experience but I did a little testing and it looks like the app has trouble with pasted in passwords, but the main Spitfire site does not. I typed the password into the app and it worked and was able access product. I then logged out and pasted in the password and received the error message. hope this helps for other people too, thanks!


----------



## es175 (Jan 6, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> You can install on your download computer then just move the "installed" folder manually to your workstation. It'll work.
> 
> 
> OTOH, I don't think anyone's putting ransomware into virtual instruments.


Hi Evil Dragon, 

Your post here caught my eye . . . 
I too have my music production PC offline, and would like to install the Spitfire Labs app, and some of their free libraries onto that offline PC.

(I do have Spitfire Labs installed successfully on my work PC that is connected to the internet.)

Do you have specific instructions on how to install this on an offline PC? 
I didn't readily find a good detailed tutorial to explain how to do this. My un-educated guess is that one would have to move both libraries and the app itself. 

And if so, aren't they in several different "non-connected folders?"
How do you know what to move over, and also where to put them?

Thanks much in advance for any help!

Rob


----------

